
Emergency Preparedness During Coronavirus Frenzy - joebasirico
https://whoisjoe.com/posts/emergency-preparedness-during-coronavirus-frenzy/
======
bittersourspicy
Complete overkill. YAGNI. A month or two of food and medicine is just about
all you'll need. Dude is acting like he's going to be homeless, society will
evaporate, and be scrounging for water from mud puddles like some episode of
The Walking Dead. I live in Paradise and deal with fires, black bears, drug-
addict trespassers, insurance companies and power outages. This story's level
of insanity is a waste of money and unrealistic. I have a SHTF bag, but it's
only for when I don't know where I'll end up.. and haven't needed it yet. And,
a lot of that prepper stuff is junk: I tried a Survivor Filter Pro and it
fouls the filter into uselessness with any brackishness or sediment; it's
totally worthless.

And you can still go out if you:

\- wear indirect vented goggles (eye protection)

\- an N95 mask (disregard the CDC manipulative lies)

\- use 70% hand sanitizer, 1% bleach, or 0.5% hydrogen peroxide per WHO for
cleaning surfaces

\- wash your hands thoroughly for 20+ seconds, and nails too

\- decontaminate/remove yourself, your clothing and PPE outdoors before
entering your or someone's home.. removing clothing straight into a washing
machine without entering living areas is a good idea

Also, the latest is that SARS-CoV-2 can survive up to 9 days on fomites
(objects), so surfaces will stay contaminated for sometime.

~~~
joebasirico
Thanks for reading my article. I agree this is overkill for this specific
Coronavirus outbreak. The point of my article, though, was to show that with
little outlay you can prepare yourself for a wide range of risks. In a city I
think it’s important to prepare yourself for being able to stay in one place,
without external resources, for some time, how much time is entirely up to
you.

I see a lot of people here panicking and buying up all the toilet paper and
hand sanitizer because they have never thought of this before. It’s best to be
prepared, or at least thoughtful about your approach.

